# What is this?



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Can I get a tee and hoses?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

stillaround said:


> Can I get a tee and hoses?


I don't know... But Mrs. 666 wants that basin!


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

This was a floor clearance at Fergy 11+ yrs ago and the Porcher matching toilet has the most convoluted flushing guts..customer finally pulls it out to install and I had to talk them out of using it now.....if the price is right , they'll sell ..I dont want any commission.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Faucet looks like a Kohler.., but can't be sure.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

plumb nutz said:


> Faucet looks like a Kohler.., but can't be sure.


 I'm leaning toward Delta select right now...I have a pic and e-mail to delta..we'll see what the turn around is.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Newport brass?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Newport brass?


 could be..they moved a lot of that and some sigma also for a while..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

phylrich showroom nonworking display


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Kohler


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Willing to put my money on delta. What did the sticker on the cold side say?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

my money is on Kohler. Send kohler a picture in email.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> my money is on Kohler. Send kohler a picture in email.


Ever seen kohler have square washers?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

You might try finding an older Delta book and looking through there to find what you need. Quick search didn't pull anything up and as usual Delta changed all of their connections, so it's not like you can rob parts from something they sell now. I am 100% that is Delta, I worked on a very similar faucet very recently (was chrome) and the fact that the handles and washers underneath give it away.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll guess Delta or Brizo...

Why not pull a stem to confirm?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> Ever seen kohler have square washers?


 
Yes I have. most likely a ceramic cartridge in it.Delta marks thier supplies with a red hot and blue cold sticker on the supply lines. Delta used to write Delta on thier fixtures as does Moen.

I have never seen a Delta that used a washer and follower on the spout tee to seal that opening.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

The finish and rope design makes it appear to be a Broadway.

Pull a handle and if it has a groove around the splines it is a Broadway, whcih is also a modified Speakman


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll pull the stem this afternoon..lady was in the way yesterday..


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Delta ...
After 11 years is it smart to install a toilet with these kind of parts?


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Depends if your going to service/warranty it... could payoff servicing it in the long haul


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Seeing the cartridge is always a big help. :thumbup:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

plumb nutz said:


> Depends if your going to service/warranty it... could payoff servicing it in the long haul


 Good point, but its for a friend...maybe it will sit another 10 years.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Delta I am very surprised I have never seen a delta that used a washer and follower on the spout, Nice to learn something


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Definitely a Delta.

The stamped square washers on the underside are a dead giveaway.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Definitely a Delta.
> 
> The stamped square washers on the underside are a dead giveaway.


Well hello there.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Knew it was a delta !! The W.C. ,,,, wow ,,,, uh ,,, I have NO IDEA what to do


----------

